# telechargement mise a jour 2.2 ipod touch



## linkingirl2 (30 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
j'ai acheter la mise a jour de l'ipod touch pour passer en 2.2 afin de pouvoir mettre des applications sur mon ipod. Seulement le telechargement ne se fait jamais en entier. Il se coupe tout le temps comme si ma connexion internet se coupait ( je suis en wifi). Au debut c'etait le cas, je ne captait plus le resau et donc mon ordi ne pouvait plus telecharger la mise a jour. Maintenant lorsque je lance le telechargement de la mise a jour avec itunes, au bout de 50 Mb ou 70Mb le telechargement s'arrete systematiquement alors que je suis connecté a internet.


----------



## delbo (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème, c'est un peu dommage car j'ai acheté une application nécessitant la mise à jour donc impossible de s'en servir. Si quelqu'un pouvai nous aider...merci!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2009)

Les mises à jour de l'iPod Touch ne s'achètent pas.

J'ai fait la dernière mise à jour sans problème.


----------

